# Question about BPD application...



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey anyone else there on Saturday remember if we're supposed to adminster the supervisor review forms or are we just supposed to put them in the manilla envelopes with the info release forms for RIU to administer? Det. Femolare said to put the supervisor review forms in the big envelopes and then write the employers name on the BPD stickers, right? So then what are the little white envelopes that say "supervisor forms" for? This is the only part of the whole app that I'm hung up on and I'm kicking myself for not writing down the instructions for this part...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

They may have changed this since I did this in December but you have your Supervisor (S) fill out the forms and seal them in the white envalopes they gave you....

Which session were you in on Saturday? How many people were there and how were they dressed? Sure hope you wore a suite!


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> They may have changed this since I did this in December but you have your Supervisor (S) fill out the forms and seal them in the white envalopes they gave you....
> 
> Which session were you in on Saturday? How many people were there and how were they dressed? Sure hope you wore a suite!


Is it one supervisor from each of your previous three jobs? I just realized I wasn't sure...

There were 800 cards sent out and about 400 signed the list as far as I was told. My group on Sat was a little over 100 people but there were several groups that day. Last orientation group they said 700 got cards, 400 signed the list, 176 conditional offers went out, 84 went to the academy and 60 ended up getting hired...

...and yes I was dressed professionally. I felt bad for the idiots who didn't cause they must have felt like complete morons. The girls especially... Marie Donahue was the lady incharge of RIU and she BLASTED the girls in her opening talk about a.) not preparing and b.) not dressing up... but truth be told there were just as many women dressed like idiots as there were guys, it just so happened EVERY girl who was in my group was dressed like they were going to the beach.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> They may have changed this since I did this in December but you have your Supervisor (S) fill out the forms and seal them in the white envalopes they gave you....
> 
> Which session were you in on Saturday? How many people were there and how were they dressed? Sure hope you wore a suite!


Now I'm confused!!! What are the big manilla envelopes for???


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

FiXXXer024 said:


> Hey anyone else there on Saturday remember if we're supposed to adminster the supervisor review forms or are we just supposed to put them in the manilla envelopes with the info release forms for RIU to administer? Det. Femolare said to put the supervisor review forms in the big envelopes and then write the employers name on the BPD stickers, right? So then what are the little white envelopes that say "supervisor forms" for? This is the only part of the whole app that I'm hung up on and I'm kicking myself for not writing down the instructions for this part...


The big brown envelopes are for you HR reference/attendance reports


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Correct.


AFCOP said:


> The big brown envelopes are for you HR reference/attendance reports


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

At what point do you recieve a conditional offer, after the BG? If 176 got them, I am guessing that 100 +/- were later disqualified or bypassed....as they would not have to go through this process again otherwise.


FiXXXer024 said:


> Is it one supervisor from each of your previous three jobs? I just realized I wasn't sure...
> 
> There were 800 cards sent out and about 400 signed the list as far as I was told. My group on Sat was a little over 100 people but there were several groups that day. Last orientation group they said 700 got cards, 400 signed the list, 176 conditional offers went out, 84 went to the academy and 60 ended up getting hired...
> 
> ...and yes I was dressed professionally. I felt bad for the idiots who didn't cause they must have felt like complete morons. The girls especially... Marie Donahue was the lady incharge of RIU and she BLASTED the girls in her opening talk about a.) not preparing and b.) not dressing up... but truth be told there were just as many women dressed like idiots as there were guys, it just so happened EVERY girl who was in my group was dressed like they were going to the beach.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> At what point do you recieve a conditional offer, after the BG? If 176 got them, I am guessing that 100 +/- were later disqualified or bypassed....as they would not have to go through this process again otherwise.


 I guess that 176 got offers the first time around and, seeing as they had already passed the BG, Psych and Medical, they must have failed the PAT??? 84 were slated to attend the academy. Does that mean that over 1/2 that received the initial offer failed the PAT?? Or did some people defer, drop out etc.?

As far as the conditional offer. I believe that you get one once you pass the BG. However, it is dependant on your passing the Psych, Medical and PAT.

How are all the newbies doing with their packets? I lucked out and got a couple of extra days to get my stuff. My last name starts with "S", so I am one of the last to pass everything in (7/18 @ 5pm) I feel bad for those that have to have everything by the 16th etc.

I was wondering if anyone else is having a similar problem. I am trying to get my Federal and State taxes for the last several years. However, I used the TeleFile option, so there is nothing official that I have to turn in. Is the handwritten worksheet enough. I am good to go for 2005 as I had them done professionally but I am concerned for 2003 and 2004. I know that they have an "affidavit" form to request the returns but I would rather not do that. i want to have everything when I meet with a Detective.

I was shocked to hear that I could actually get a copy of my HS transcripts. Apparently, I am not the only one from my school in the BPD process as I was the third person to call on Monday AM to request the records.

Good Luck everyone


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> I guess that 176 got offers the first time around and, seeing as they had already passed the BG, Psych and Medical, they must have failed the PAT??? 84 were slated to attend the academy. Does that mean that over 1/2 that received the initial offer failed the PAT?? Or did some people defer, drop out etc.?
> 
> As far as the conditional offer. I believe that you get one once you pass the BG. However, it is dependant on your passing the Psych, Medical and PAT.
> 
> ...


You only need your HS transcripts if you can't get a copy of your diploma, right?

The numbers speak the truth I guess, 10% chance from start to finish of making it... I'm sure they find a few undesireable candidates during the psyche and medical. If you're overweight, otherwise medically unfit, a little too dumb, a closet racist, homophobe, etc... I wouldn't hold it past a professional psyche and medical test to see through that.

...And I'm one of the poor bastards stuck with going in Saturday morning. I'm making good progress on it, the app is done and about half of the forms are done, references are out, neighbor forms are out... It seemed so daunting at first but once you start pecking away it's not so bad, just a lot of work.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I got a call and my home visit is scheduled for later this week...


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Well, I got a call and my home visit is scheduled for later this week...


Nice, good luck man.


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

When did you start the process, were you in the group from the last class? 
If so, did they talk about an August or a November class for your group? 
I heard rumors of an August class, but when the new group went this past weekend, all that was discussed was a November class.



smd6169 said:


> Well, I got a call and my home visit is scheduled for later this week...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, I started the process last time around and was not reached do to score. The only dates I heard were September so who knows. At this point I am just waiting for the home visit and the letter for medical etc....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Yes, I started the process last time around and was not reached do to score. The only dates I heard were September so who knows. At this point I am just waiting for the home visit and the letter for medical etc....


OK, so now there are rumors of an August, September and November class. Is it possible that they will stagger the classes somehow. If they go ahead with 2 in the fall, it is very possible that you could conceivably have 3 classes in the academy at once. Although the class in now would probably be off site at the range, EVOC etc.

I was under the impression that they are going to shoot for a large class of 70-100 for November. I first heard October but one of the signs at orientation said "Where will you be in November?"


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rumors, rumors, rumors. As long as you, I ,we are in there who cares when it will start. The last class started a month late so only time will tell.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Rumors, rumors, rumors. *As long as you, I ,we are in there* who cares when it will start. The last class started a month late so only time will tell.


Amen Brother!!!:rock:


----------

